# Nothing like Whole Chicken in a Can



## Gizmo (20/10/14)

No doesn't this just look yummy!























​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (20/10/14)

Gizmo you should youtube shoenice la beast is kid still


----------



## annemarievdh (20/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> No doesn't this just look yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hahahahaha ow my goodness!! With that in the trolly, I wont have space for the rest of my groceries. Or in my food racks  


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## Necris (20/10/14)

Well, i wont be having chicken for supper....echhhh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stochastic (20/10/14)

Now that is one foul looking fowl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (20/10/14)

Stochastic said:


> Now that is one foul looking fowl.


Agree, that cock is foul!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/10/14)

Necris said:


> Well, i wont be having chicken for supper....echhhh


eeeeew, we just had chicken for supper... now I see this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/10/14)

This guy needs to get some cooking tips from @Bumblebabe .... best crumbed chicken fillets ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (21/10/14)

That just looks so wrong....on so many levels


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

i read chicken in a can and though cool
i see chicken and i go BARF - most disgusting thing ive seen in a while

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (22/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> i read chicken in a can and though cool
> i see chicken and i go BARF - most disgusting thing ive seen in a while


It's like watching a whole chicken being born

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil (22/10/14)

Dame that's got to suck


----------

